# Salute the troops.



## scott777ab777 (May 30, 2011)

Salute the troops.

We thank you,
ye brave souls.
Facing danger
in the darkness.
Freedom's Warriors
defending valiantly.

We honor you
this memorial day.

With heartfelt
thanks and regard.
Understanding the
friends you lost.
We thank you,
ye brave souls.


----------



## Gumby (May 30, 2011)

Nice tribute, they don't get nearly the thanks that they deserve.


----------



## Chiefspider (May 30, 2011)

vary nice poem scot  I agree with Gumby they don't get thanked enough   but this sure helps


----------



## Nellie (May 30, 2011)

I agree. A wonderful tribute our soldiers rightly deserve year round.


----------



## MJ Preston (May 30, 2011)

Je me souviens


----------



## scott777ab777 (May 28, 2012)

Just a bump for memorial day.


----------



## tinacrabapple (May 28, 2012)

They are remembered!  Nice tribute.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (May 28, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this, Scott.


----------



## TBK (May 28, 2012)

Very nice, but I think 'ye' is archaic and smells like you're 'trying to be poetic'. You've also mixed your 'ye' with your 'you', which is jarring. 

Try 'you', instead. It's more natural and won't break the flow by jumping off the screen.


----------



## scott777ab777 (May 29, 2012)

I meant to use ye.


And to me... saying "you brave souls", does not give as strong meaning as, "ye brave souls."

And no ye and you do not have the exact same meaning.


----------



## JP Wagner (May 29, 2012)

This is very nice.

I know some people here on Long Island who were considering doing an anthology of patriotic poetry. If that happens, I will let you know so you could submit it if you wanted


----------



## scott777ab777 (May 29, 2012)

Sure.  Thanks for the information JP.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2012)

It's very nice, I feel pretty weird even commenting but umm.. well, on behalf of my fellow airman, thank you. We appreciate the support =)


----------



## scott777ab777 (May 27, 2013)

Just my once a year bump for Memorial Day.


----------



## vintagevampiregeek (May 28, 2013)

Lovely piece for such wonderful and brave men. Should be on a plaque somewhere for the whole world to read.


----------



## Vitaly Ana (May 30, 2013)

Well done indeed.

Soldiers give so much. They should be granted every wish of every poet in love. 

semper fi


----------



## scott777ab777 (May 26, 2014)

Just my once a year bump.  Enjoy the poem.


----------



## Nellie (May 26, 2014)

I did enjoy! Thanks for bumping again to remind us!


----------



## aj47 (May 26, 2014)

JP Wagner said:


> This is very nice.
> 
> I know some people here on Long Island who were considering doing an anthology of patriotic poetry. If that happens, I will let you know so you could submit it if you wanted



I have a Veterans' Day poem that might be appropriate.  I'll PM you.

- - - Updated - - -

Thank you for sharing.  This is a wonderful tribute.


----------



## mystic575 (May 26, 2014)

Not enough people know what Memorial Day is about, I think. Short and sweet.


----------



## scott777ab777 (May 28, 2018)

Just my once a year bump.


----------



## TuesdayEve (May 28, 2018)

How about another poem?


----------

